# How to make IE 6 open in a new window ?



## Govind (Mar 8, 2005)

Suddenly the Internet Explorer 6 that I am using is not opening new windows.  That is, when I click on a hyperlink in a web page, instead of opening the linked page in a new window, it opens in the same window.  How to make it open in the new window always ?  What set up to change ?


----------



## adorablesrini (Mar 10, 2005)

If u want to open the link in a new window then press the SHIFT key while clickin on the link


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 11, 2005)

adorablesrini said:
			
		

> If u want to open the link in a new window then press the SHIFT key while clickin on the link


or right click on the link to open it in the new window.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi
   Open IE.....Click on Tools -----> Internet Options ---------> Adavnced tab

Uncheck the option "Reuse windows for launching shortcuts"

Thats it.........


Regrads,
Ramprasad


----------

